# sucessful test suspension/no esther recipe???



## highdrum (May 1, 2013)

Guys looking to research some TNE or test suspension, got the test base raw, just need some help on making it stabil and not painful as fuck like some guys say it can be.


----------



## colochine (May 1, 2013)

50/50 GSO/EO
15%guaiacol
2%BA
20%BB


----------



## highdrum (May 2, 2013)

Man I don't have guaiacol, is it essential in the mix?  Do you have a recipe for suspending it in water?


----------



## colochine (May 2, 2013)

Ill dig one up for u.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2013)

From what iv read for 100mg/ml you need 

2%ba
20%bb
15% guaiacol
100% Eo carrier

(This 100%eo carrier + 15% guaic actually workd out about 50/50 volume eo/guiacol)


Without guaicol you make hold 25mg/ml possibly 50mg/ml max.

These are for inj oral and tne etc, (high melting point raws)


----------



## jimmyjones (May 3, 2013)

100ML Test Suspension

1)	71.25ML Bacteriostatic Water
2)	3ML Benzoyl Alcohol
3)	2ML Polysorbate 80
4)	20ML Benzoyl Benzoate


----------



## FordFan (May 3, 2013)

For Tne, it's going to be tough w/o guiacol if you want 75-100mg /ml.

In past I've seen

10% GUI
2%ba
50/50 gso/eo

No Bb and held at 100mg/ml.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 4, 2013)

Some raw base is better thus easier to work with i imagine.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2013)

jimmyjones said:


> 100ML Test Suspension
> 
> 1)71.25ML Bacteriostatic Water
> 2)3ML Benzoyl Alcohol
> ...




What mg/ml?


----------



## jimmyjones (May 6, 2013)

stone14 said:


> What mg/ml?



100mg per ML.

10 Grams of Test base.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 7, 2013)

Stone when u make the suspension with the bw recipe can u post if it worked..?


----------



## highdrum (May 8, 2013)

That will be a white cloudy solution, after I get home from work next time, I'm going to give some a shot!  Anyone know where to get bac water in large amounts?


----------



## FordFan (May 8, 2013)

highdrum said:


> That will be a white cloudy solution, after I get home from work next time, I'm going to give some a shot!  Anyone know where to get bac water in large amounts?



Make your own. Super easy


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

Basskiller also have this recipe for 50mg/ml winstrol sus, I'd imagine it will work with tne also.

10ml
0.5g raw
Dis water+ ba solution 10ml/1ml
1m guaiacol

Weight raw, ad guaiacol, heat till clear, let cool, ad 5ml water solution, filter, the use 2ml water solution to clear the filter to bring to 10ml.

I'd prob add some poly80 aswell tho 2-5%???

Also won't filtering the win+guaiacol be a better idea then to filter in the water? Surly adding the water pre filter will crash the raw into its milky form and just get stuck in the filter? Unless you keep it hot close to waters boiling point?


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Stone when u make the suspension with the bw recipe can u post if it worked..?



Which recipe was that dude?


----------



## joshck77 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Stone when u make the suspension with the bw recipe can u post if it worked..?



If def works


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Which recipe was that dude?



Lmao   good question.  Must a been a dream.


----------



## joshck77 (Jan 20, 2015)

Shit I thought everyone was talking about if u could make 100ml of test sus instead of 20ml at a time...I was saying yes....but looks like some of these msg were deleted or something lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

joshck77 said:


> Shit I thought everyone was talking about if u could make 100ml of test sus instead of 20ml at a time...I was saying yes....but looks like some of these msg were deleted or something lol



Lmao now im really confused. U can make 100ml


----------



## joshck77 (Jan 20, 2015)

Every recipe ive seen is for 20ml at a time...yeah 100ml 100mg/ml


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 20, 2015)

Well 5x 20 is 100 .. .  Can u do addition meathead?  Lol ..


----------



## joshck77 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol yeah I know I was talking in one batch tho hahah people saying it cant be done with water based but it can...maybe I just need to go back to bed ive been pulling these night shifts here lately


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol.  Yeah they worry of settleing but shake and go u know.   I need to do a batch asap.


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 21, 2015)

colochine said:


> 50/50 GSO/EO
> 15%guaiacol
> 2%BA
> 20%BB



this can be done without EO using just 16% guaiacol
if not brewing to high of mg per ml


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

Joshck is talkn water base ..hes gonna fry another brain cell when he sees this tne recipe .Yes id do 100mg max but many times 50mg would only work and I like 50 times 4 pins a day 4 sites with slin pin.  Hellll yeah  !!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2015)

All you need is to melt the raw in guaiacol and filter it warm before it rocks up, then a ba solution for the water and poly80 to prevent the raw clumping up.



5-10g raw

2%ba

2%poly80

The minimal amount of guaiacol possible,



And water that's it.



Thats all I did for the water based when I had a go of it.



Filter the guaiacol and raw solution into each vial then top them up with your water,ba,poly80 solution, cap it shake it like fuck, job done.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

How was pip nuke.? Poly 80 seems to lump me ass up in pain


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2015)

Pip was a sting while going in that's a out it realy, tren base however is lethal pain.



I'm not sure how the tne will go without .poly80 iv always added it to water based as I thought it was needed. Plus bb doesn't mix well with water.without poly80 I don't think seems to separate????


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

Tne in oil right ?  75 -100mg /ml max and guialacol and bb and carrier. 

Or talkn test suspenion in water nuke?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Tne in oil right ?  75 -100mg /ml max and guialacol and bb and carrier.
> 
> Or talkn test suspenion in water nuke?





Poly80 inwater, I just make tne in oil these days tho


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah i can't see wanting to do it in water myself!


----------

